# Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?



## Toni1993 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo 
Ich kaufe mir demnächst die VISION GT for Seatrout.
Nur meine Frage ist Welche Klasse soll ich nehmen?! 
6 oder 7 ? Ich fische eigentlich lieber mit leichterem Geschirr aber kann ich bei stärkerem Wind denn mit der 6 er gegen den Wind werfen ?! Vielen Dank
Toni



das is die Rute :


http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenruten/vision/vision-gt-four-seatrout.html


----------



## Thomas E. (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Die empfohlenen Schnurklassen, die auf den heutigen Ruten angegeben sind, sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen !

Oft steht 6 drauf und es ist 7+ drin. Oder umgekehrt.(seltener)
Ich benutze lieber das Wurfgewicht, das die Rute optimal wirft, als Anhaltspunkt.

An der Küste bei mir ein Schußkopf/Keulengewicht von 17-18 Gram auf 10-10,6m verteilt.
Mit einer Rute, die dieses Gewicht in der Länge optimal wirft, fische ich ausschließlich.

Natürlich ist eine schwerere Schnur bei Wind besser.
Und die bei diesem Gewicht möglichst gering im Durchmesser ist, auch langsam gezogen oberflächennah bleibt und das richtige Profil aufweist !

Nr.1 für mich, der Lawson Schußkopf, (früher als "Shakespeare Glider Neutral DT" im Handel), benutze ich diesen schon seit vielen Jahren und habe noch nichts besseres gefunden.
Die "Coastal" ist auch ganz gut...

Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## Tewi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Die "Coastal" ist auch ganz gut...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas E.



Die ist ne Rakete!!!!#6


----------



## Toni1993 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

also eher 6 ??


----------



## Volk3r (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Bei Wind 7 - 8.
Nur bei Windstille 6.


----------



## woern1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Von daher würde eine moderne 7er gut passen; damit kannst du mit entsprechender Schnur problemlos bei Windstille fischen und verträgt auch bei Wind eine schußkopfähnliche Vollschnur (die ev. etwas schwerer ist).
Angebote gibts reichlich, und von 10 Anglern bekommst du 15 Meinungen, welche Marke/Modell bzw. welche Länge.
Ich komme z.B. auch mit einer 9 Fuß 6Inch-Rute (Greys G-Tec) bestens zurecht. Andere sagen bei 9 Fuß ist der Bart ab und Sage muss es sein.

werner


----------



## Marian 25469 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Andere sagen bei 9 Fuß ist der Bart ab und Sage muss es sein.
> 
> werner


 

Moinsen Sportsfreunde.

Es darf selbstverständlich auch *Hardy* sein #h






oder Orvis oder Loomis oder oder oder |kopfkrat


----------



## AndreasG (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Also ich bin mit einer 6er Scierra HM2 Saltwater 9.1ft an der Küste bestens klargekommen, liegt doch schlußendlich an jedem selbst welche Schnurklasse und Rute zum eigenen Wurf passt. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tisie (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Moin,



Volk3r schrieb:


> Nur bei Windstille 6.


das ist so pauschal natürlich Quatsch!

Mit einer schnellen 6er Rute kommt man auch bei etwas Wind noch gut klar. Ich habe mit meiner 6er und Schußköpfen von knapp 16g schon bis 4er Wind gefischt, das geht schon.

Man muß auch bedenken, daß schwereres Gerät nicht automatisch die Lösung aller Probleme ist. Mir fällt es z.B. leichter mit einem 6er Setup den ganzen Tag über sauber zu werfen, als mit einer 8er Kombi, deren Rute noch dazu länger ist. Somit fische ich mit der 6er entspannter und werfe weiter. Das muß man individuell betrachten ...

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Jo, das Elend ist ja, dass nicht immer das draufsteht, was drin ist 

Wenn ich sehe, das der Gewichtsunterschied zwischer der 6er VISION GT Seatrout und der 7er *ganze * vier Gramm beträgt, würde ich die 7er nehmen. Die ist noch leicht genug, um den ganzen Tag damit zu werfen und Du hast etwas "Reserve" wenn's windig ist.

Schreib doch mal den Boardie Al Bundy an, ich meine, das er seit über einem Jahr eine VISION GT sein Eigen nennt. Vielleicht kann der Dir mehr sagen #h


@ Werner

Bin auch immer noch sehr zufrieden damit #6


----------



## Tisie (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Hi,



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, das der Gewichtsunterschied zwischer der 6er VISION GT Seatrout und der 7er *ganze * vier Gramm beträgt, würde ich die 7er nehmen. Die ist noch leicht genug, um den ganzen Tag damit zu werfen und Du hast etwas "Reserve" wenn's windig ist.


es ist ja nicht nur das Gewicht der Rute, Du mußt auch eine schwerere Schnur bewegen  ... das ist glaub ich ein unterschätzter Punkt, der auch dazu beiträgt, daß man die Verwendung einer schwereren Schnurklasse eher als "Ackerei" empfindet.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Moin Matthias #h


Natürlich ist das ein Punkt, unbestritten :m  Eine Schnurklasse höher wird dann um bummelig 2 Gramm liegen, die auch bewegt werden wollen.

Alles richtig. Trotzdem bleibt für mich ( sieht jeder verständlicher Weise von seiner Warte ) 'ne 7er immer noch die bessere Wahl für die Küste. Was nützt mir #ne schöne Rute der Klasse 6, die ich an den Strand bringe, um festzustellen, dass ich sie wegen des Windes nicht oder schlecht nutzen kann 

Wollte nur die andere Seite aufzeigen #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Warum eigentlich 6 ODER 7? Habt ihr zu wenig Geld um euch beides zu leisten? |bigeyes Und für Ententeich-Tage dann noch ne 5er und bei Sturm ne 8er, woll? 


Auch ich fische ne #7, wobei die tatsächlich schon fast als ne 8er durchgehen könnte (mit SK`s von 17-18,5 gr). Zu schwer ist mir die bislang nie vorgekommen (gut, ich bin sicher nicht der Schmächtigste), auch wenn an den Ententeich-Tagen sicherlich ne schnelle 5er auf die gleiche Weite käme...
Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich - zu 90% kommt es an der Küste doch auf Weite an, damit man ein paar Züge mehr Strippen kann, oder nicht? Aber die 5er nen halben Tag in den Wind zu drücken, wo die 8er locker durchschneidet, ist sicherlich auch sehr anstrengend.
Mein Ding ist dann auch lieber ne Nummer stärker... zumal immer noch die Chance besteht auch mal die 10kg Forelle an den Haken zu bekommen. 
Letztlich ist aber alles ne Frage der persönlichen Vorliebe - ich hab auch auf Karpfen immer mit 3,5lbs Stöcken gefischt, während mein Kumpel 2,5er hatte. #c


----------



## Tisie (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Hi,



goeddoek schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt für mich ( sieht jeder verständlicher Weise von seiner Warte ) 'ne 7er immer noch die bessere Wahl für die Küste.


einem Anfänger im MeeFo-Angeln würde ich auch eher die 7er als Allroundrute empfehlen, das paßt schon #6



goeddoek schrieb:


> Was nützt mir #ne schöne Rute der Klasse 6, die ich an den Strand bringe, um festzustellen, dass ich sie wegen des Windes nicht oder schlecht nutzen kann



wie gesagt:


Tisie schrieb:


> Das muß man individuell betrachten ...



Ich wollte auch nur rüberbringen, daß eine schnelle 6er an der Küste deutlich vielseitiger einsetzbar ist, als an windstillen Tagen.

Für mich ist die 6er das Gerät der Wahl geworden, weil die Kombo (mit 'ner Danielsson FW 5eight) fast nichts wiegt und mir sehr viel Spaß bringt - allein schon deshalb, weil ich damit einen ganzen Tag entspannt durchfischen kann. Aber ich bin mit 1,88m und 80kg auch nicht so ein Bär |rolleyes ... und wenn ich mit der 6er nicht mehr fischen kann, lasse ich es eben bleiben oder greife zur Spinnrute. Mit einer schwereren Fliegenrute hätte ich dann auch keinen Spaß mehr. Je nach körperlicher und werferischer Konstitution mag sich diese Schwelle natürlich verschieben  ... unser tollkühner Farmer wirft mit seinem Setup sicher noch ganz locker gegen einen 5er Wind auf 30m #6

Viele Grüße nach Lolland, Matthias


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... unser tollkühner Farmer wirft mit seinem Setup sicher noch ganz locker gegen einen 5er Wind auf 30m #6


Kein Grund für Feindseligkeiten...
Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ein leichteres Setup nicht unbedingt einfacher ist. Es hängt eben - wie Du auch schon sagst - von eigener Vorliebe und Fähigkeit ab.


----------



## Tisie (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Kein Grund für Feindseligkeiten...


So war es überhaupt nicht gemeint, entschuldige wenn es so rüberkam #h ... es sollte nur ein Augenzwinkern in Richtung Deiner besseren körperlichen Konstitution ("nicht der schmächtigste") sein 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## jflyfish (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Komische Diskussion hier --- viel wichter bei der Entscheidung nach der Schnurklasse ist -- welche Fliegengrößen gefischt werden sollen. Wenn überwiegend Kleinfliegen (Tangläufer bis Garnelen) dann nimm die 6er. Wenn hauptsächlich beschwerte Pattegrisen, Tobis etc (8-12cm lange Mücken), dann nimm die 7er. Wind spielt dabei eher keine Rolle  -- auch mit ner 6er Rute und 5Bft von der Seite läßt sich noch fischen.
jfl


----------



## goeddoek (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

BFT 5 von der Seite und 'ne 6er Rute - damit wird aber wohl nicht jeder zurechtkommen 

Natürlich spielt auch die Größe der Fliege eine Rolle. Aber wenn ich das Eingangsposting richtig verstanden habe, ging's nicht darum  :q 

Und widerspricht sich hier nicht der Maitre ? > "*Wind *und Fliegengröße bestimmen im wesentlichen die Schnurklasse einer Küstenrute. Will man mit nur einer Rute auskommen, ist eine Rute der Schnurklasse 7 oder 8 (manchmal 7/8) am sinnvollsten. Bei starkem Wind oder großen Fliegen (Hakengröße 2-4) kann eine 9er oder 10er Rute manchmal ein Gewinn sein."

Quelle > http://www.cdj-fischer.de/


----------



## jflyfish (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*

Ne, der Maitre lernt immer noch dazu ---  Aber die Ausgangsfrage war doch: kann ich mit einer 6er gegen starken Wind werfen --- die Antwort ist --- nein und mit ner 7er gehts auch nicht. Damit ist das keine Alternative für gegen starken Wind (starker Wind beginnt bei Bft 5 oder so) da brauchts ne Spinnrute. 
Also stellt sich die Frage, kann ich bei Wind schräg von vorne mit ner 6er fischen und da ist die Antwort: ja, wenn die Fliegen nicht zu gross sind (und ich gewisse Fertigkeiten des Werfens habe) und besser bei grossen Mücken gehts mit ner 7er -- von heute, die eine 8er von damals ist.

So, hoffe die Verwirrung ist komplet, M.


----------



## Tisie (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Klasse 6 oder 7 an der Küste ?*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Also stellt sich die Frage, kann ich bei Wind schräg von vorne mit ner 6er fischen und da ist die Antwort: ja, wenn die Fliegen nicht zu gross sind (und ich gewisse Fertigkeiten des Werfens habe) und besser bei grossen Mücken gehts mit ner 7er -- von heute, die eine 8er von damals ist.
> 
> So, hoffe die Verwirrung ist komplet, M.



Das hast Du gut auf den Punkt gebracht #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------

